# Sprayer



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

What do you think of this sprayer? It's the right size, but concerned the dual bogies don't "float". 
Would be perfect for my needs if it had foam markers. $1500


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I've got a foam marker kit I'll sell ya cheap, just replaced the air pump, $230 at agri supply, I always liked the foam but hated working on it every year, never a whole lot of work, just was never ready like my centerline is.......if ya want it, just let me know, I was gonna post it on eBay at some point, I have a lot of stuff I need to post on eBay.....just ask my wife if you don't believe me .

The sprayer looks good, I would be concerned about the tires as well, with a full load, it'll be fairly heavy....down here that sprayer brings $800-900. It appears to be fairly new....


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

That looks like it's at Wenger's. Anyway, I think I'd pass on that sprayer, for one with a 'big wheel' The tandems slide around turns (cause they have to), and that may wreck havoc on your grass. The big wheel versions float a lot better, can carry just as much weight, and have very little crop/ground disturbance. Didn't you just get a sprayer? That tank holds how much? I would recommend nothing less than 500 gallon, cause when a guy sprays at 20gpa, that's only 25 acres. And seeing as you wanna take on more land, you should be thinking about something bigger and better than that.

Rodney


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

FORGET the foam marker and get acheap gps unit. It works far better, can be used for more than one purpose, and is more user friendly. Mel


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

It looks like a 300 gallon. I would be concerned about the wheels not floating too. There's going to be a lot times when all the weight is either on the front two tires or the rears putting a lot of strain on the crossbeam and they look like ATV tires.


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

Agree with all the above, get a GPS more uses than foam, sprayer needs better tires, axels. Not mentioned was the fact it has the Select-A-Spray boom control. Don't all your tractor have cabs? Will be harder to control the booms with that instead of electric controls in the cab. Ask me how I know!  Bought my current sprayer used 2 years ago with electric controls for less than that one. Have a little more than that one invested in sprayer and centerline GPS bought new on Ebay.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Great points. Thanks. I think I'll wait for one with bigger tires. Electronic controls would be great, but every used sprayer with them seems the same- a box with a bunch of tangled wires that look like problems.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

Best part of all the great comments here is now you get to shop for a new GPS! Something else to mount in your cab.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I don't understand the cab GPS thing at all. I'm feeling too overwhelmed to try to understand one more new thing lol. 
Does the GPS work with ANY sprayer, or do I need to buy a GPS equipped sprayer?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

How's about this one? 1988 Century. (Can't believe its that old, looks newer)
Has electronic controls. $3500


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

I don't have one for farming, just driving, but I'm sure some one who uses one will fill you in. I don't think however that it goes with any particular piece of equipment. It will however give your cab the feeling as though you are in an X-wing fighter, May the force be with you....


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

JD Don't get stressed out over GPS. This is coming from someone who is techno challenged. Now most of them can do everything but change the tires on your pickup. but for the most part i only use the basics.. If you have a buddy who has one, have him walk you through it and then play with it. It's kinda fun


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

JD3430 said:


> I don't understand the cab GPS thing at all. I'm feeling too overwhelmed to try to understand one more new thing lol.
> Does the GPS work with ANY sprayer, or do I need to buy a GPS equipped sprayer?


Like a lot of other things, DEPENDS! If you just do an entry level GPS, what I have, it will only guide you and not control any thing. However it may be upgradable to autosteer and boom control with the right equipment and options on the GPS. Decide what all you would like/want to do, how much you want to spend or can afford to spend. Then start looking at units. Even with just the basic unit you can use it for spraying, spreading feertilizer, pulling some planting equipment (dont think row crops with a low end unit). I justified mine on just the savings of spreading fertilizer on about 15 loads over what the local co-op charges to custom spread with GPS. This also includes the spreader rental charge I have to pay. Had the time and other equipment.

You need to figure out how where all the applications are that you can fit it into your operation and what features you will need. With enough $$$$ the sky is the limit, well sorta  !

There are some threads on here that I used to help me decide what I wanted. Thanks GUYS!!!!

Edit: Centerline 220 is what I have. TeeJet 744 controls.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Centerline 220....perfect. Can be had on eBay for under 500.....basically you tell it how many feet your boom sprayer is, and it then guides you thru a series of LEDs to be on the correct path/left or right. Don't sweat it, very easy once you get used to it....I'm also not sure about that sprayer, tires are better but depending on how old that sprayer control and solenoids are, you could be better off to buy a new sprayer control kit and retrofit to a existing sprayer, very easy....


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

As cheap as you can get a CropCare foam unit, I'd get that. That's probably just as accurate as low end, non-guided gps.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

8350HiTech said:


> As cheap as you can get a CropCare foam unit, I'd get that. That's probably just as accurate as low end, non-guided gps.


Not even close. Any low end GPS can be bought for $500 or less and they are all accurate with in a foot. I guarantee you can't look 30+ feet thru a dirty window glass and get with in a foot. Personally, I am an Ag-leader fan. I have three of them. The ez-guide plus and the 250 that I have both work great for sprayers, fertilizer spreaders or tillage and can be purchased cheap and moved between tractors. My Integra system provides guidance and auto steer for sprayer, planter, and combine. It also controls the sprayer boom sections with auto boom. It also is the population monitor for the planter and can run row clutches. It also is the yield monitor for the combine and does yield mapping.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I agree with pretty much everyone on this one. The one I built has a 300 gallon tank that one of these days will become a 500. 300 is too small. I originally put a manual valve on it that I converted to electric with in-cab controls. I also only put one axle under it......that will become two next time. It was cheap though, I think I've got about $800 in it. I only built a 30' boom on it. I'd like to make it bigger, but I'm not sure it's worth the hassle. I never put a foam marker on it. They're too much trouble....Who makes a $500 GPS???????


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Mike120 said:


> I never put a foam marker on it. They're too much trouble....Who makes a $500 GPS???????


$500 light bars are still around, just have to search a bit. Even if you have to drop more on one, still worth it over foam markers, the light bar can also be used to spread fertilizer for starters.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I bought my centerline 220 for $470 on eBay, it was used, but that doesn't bother me. Fella I bought it from had been a member since 04 and had 400+ feedback...all +....
For those of you who may have never purchased on eBay, important things to look for......description, pictures, members profile.....anything less than 100% with less than 500 transactions.....probably not even gonna put it in "watch" list.......Vendors with 1000s of transactions are allowed 99%.....that's the way I do it anyway.


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

somedevildawg said:


> I bought my centerline 220 for $470 on eBay, it was used, but that doesn't bother me. Fella I bought it from had been a member since 04 and had 400+ feedback...all +....
> For those of you who may have never purchased on eBay, important things to look for......description, pictures, members profile.....anything less than 100% with less than 500 transactions.....probably not even gonna put it in "watch" list.......Vendors with 1000s of transactions are allowed 99%.....that's the way I do it anyway.


So far I've not run into problems buying from eBay (probably jinxed now) by doing what you've said. Items I've bought used have been exactly as described. I think eBay has some type of buyer protection that helps with problems that might arise but I really don't want to find out that for sure. I might add to get a good idea of what the item sells for new as I've seen used listed higher than new; also factor in shipping costs.

Shelia


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

I bought my Centerline 220 new on eBay from Spraypartswarehouse for $625. They had had several listings all for the Centerline 220. Less than 12 hours before closing I offered the opening bid and had no other bidders. Saw those folks in Louisville at the machinery show and they told me that was less than their cost. They purchased a large quanity to get a low price and had no reserve on eBay. The sprayer I bought off CL. The gentleman was trying to sell it as boomless but in one of the pictures there were booms setting against the shed wall. I inquired if the booms went with the sprayer and they did. He had just installed the 744 controler that summer. First saw the listing in September and inquired in November, made an offer that was refused. About 2 weeks later he called me and said if the offer was still good come get the sprayer. Guess the lesson is don't be in a rush to buy something unless you absolutly have to.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

I was just looking on eBay and saw this unit for about $1200. sold through Messick's Tractor. I really like the the looks of it as it has centerline and an LCD visual screen. I didn't know any of them had both. The screen is a bit small but may be big enough.

It appears to be made by Trimble:

http://www.trimble.com/Agriculture/ez-guide-250.aspx

Anyone have any experience with this unit?

http://agriculture.newholland.com/us/en/PLM/Guidance_systems/Tractors/ManualGuidance/Pages/EZ-Guide250.aspx

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Holland-EZ-Guide-250-guidance-system-Patch-Antenna-for-precision-farming/330881047232?_trksid=p2047675.m1850&_trkparms=aid%3D222002%26algo%3DSIC.FIT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D11%26meid%3D2615859619265355875%26pid%3D100011%26prg%3D1005%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D2%26sd%3D141099092467%26


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

They are great units and unlike the previous unit that they replaced, e-z steer assist is even available for the 250's. They are all made by Trimble.....some just called Trimble and some with Case and New Holland on them but they are all one and the same. Your right....screens on the 250's are a bit small. 750's are nice...but pricey.

Regards, Mike


----------



## 6125 (Sep 14, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> How's about this one? 1988 Century. (Can't believe its that old, looks newer)
> Has electronic controls. $3500


Looks like someone mounted an old style crop care hyd. fold boom on there, and it's missing the outer wings. Hard to tell in that picture. Those booms alone cost over $3000 new, complete though. Just check that the tank is still sound and not ready to split apart from being that old.

Little overpriced maybe for what it is.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

6125 said:


> Just check that the tank is still sound and not ready to split apart from being that old.
> 
> Little overpriced maybe for what it is.


Take a baseball bat along with you if you go to look at it.


----------



## shadycreek007 (Nov 11, 2013)

I have a 160 gallon self propelled sprayer that I am about to put a home made foamer on it. basically, a red gas can with valve stem mounted in bottom, run clear 1" hose off spout of gas can to end of boom, then a small 12 volt air compressor to act as a bubbler, cheap ******* foam marker for about $35, and in my case, already have the items laying around. Haven't figured out a ******* gps yet. but working on it.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

shadycreek007 said:


> I have a 160 gallon self propelled sprayer that I am about to put a home made foamer on it. basically, a red gas can with valve stem mounted in bottom, run clear 1" hose off spout of gas can to end of boom, then a small 12 volt air compressor to act as a bubbler, cheap ******* foam marker for about $35, and in my case, already have the items laying around. Haven't figured out a ******* gps yet. but working on it.


Have you figured out how your gonna get the liquid to the ends of the boom? If you are not using booms....perhaps, but with booms, you're gonna need to get the liquid to the ends and that's gonna require some pressure depending on size of hose, and I can save ya some leg work as well on them cheap little air pumps made in ROC.....theyre worthless, you'll be replacing it before the end of the season if that's the kind you decide on.......if you can get one that's pumps adequate air to make foam....btdt

Welcome to Haytalk shadycreek


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Shadycreek if you get it working I'd be interested in seeing some photos. About the cheapest former around here will hit you up for around $500.

The sprayer here is a 3pt. Fimco 150 gallon with a 28' boom. Wife usually just gets the 300 galon John Blue ground drive sprayer from the nearby farm supply but last year their tank split and I told her not to pull it on the road with any nitrogen in. They tried to patch but if that thing splits the rest of the way going down the road she's probably going to be liable for the clean up. So last Spring they just brought out the 600 gallon nurse tank full of nitrogen and they put in 150 gallons it at a time. We could have used our sprayer but theirs has about a 40' boom on it and she likes the ground drive.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

shadycreek007 said:


> I have a 160 gallon self propelled sprayer that I am about to put a home made foamer on it. basically, a red gas can with valve stem mounted in bottom, run clear 1" hose off spout of gas can to end of boom, then a small 12 volt air compressor to act as a bubbler, cheap ******* foam marker for about $35, and in my case, already have the items laying around. Haven't figured out a ******* gps yet. but working on it.


I'd really like to see pictures of the GPS you come up with! Too funny.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

Shady,

You might want to try this. 
http://www.citcfx.com/product_super_foam_dome.php


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

Had the proprietary compressor on my boomspray fail this year. The style of compressor was a short stroke 4 nch diameter diaphram the stroke was about one inch. Priced a replacement, would have frightened my banking manager (wife) let alone me. So grabbed my high pressure 12 volt compressor, the type that comes in a bag for a 4wd utility truck, and connected to tractor 12volt and the hose to the bubbler and hey presto more air than before and easily controlled with a switch on the tractor. I know now that a lower capacity compressor would have done.

Boom is 60 feet wide and foam goes to boom ends through 1 inch clear plastic tubing. I usually go round and round so foam is to left side boom but there is tubing and a solenoid switch to change the side foam goes to for up and back spraying.

A inverted funnel (ie with the foam entering the neck and exiting the widest part) with a wad of shadecloth filling the vee of the funnel, gives more controlled dobbing.

I am rather taken by the GPS suggestion, and will investigate if there are cheap equipment options here. The capital cost of a foam marker is possibly the cheapest part, then there is the ongoing cost of the marker foam and maintenance. Marker foam seems mildly corrosive and the poly marker foam tank has a limited life here because of very high UV in the sunlight and the pressure inside the tank.

My marker tank developed radial cracks from the filler opening that I tried , with limited success to plastic weld, but plastic welding with a plastic plate loaded with sealant silastic screwed to the top of the tank has extended its life for now.


----------



## haystax (Jul 24, 2010)

Go with GPS. Foam systems are high maintenance and finicky. You will have fits with the concentrate eating solenoids and pumps. We ran one for years and spent more time screwing with the foam system than anything else on the whole place!

We have an older tandem axle 750gal Demco that I just recently replaced the booms on. No flow control just 3 boom sections and main valve. Strong power is most important thing for solenoids. If you go with a foamer you should run a large 8ga power and ground from the tractor battery


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Grateful11 said:


> Shadycreek if you get it working I'd be interested in seeing some photos. About the cheapest former around here will hit you up for around $500.
> 
> The sprayer here is a 3pt. Fimco 150 gallon with a 28' boom. Wife usually just gets the 300 galon John Blue ground drive sprayer from the nearby farm supply but last year their tank split and I told her not to pull it on the road with any nitrogen in. They tried to patch but if that thing splits the rest of the way going down the road she's probably going to be liable for the clean up. So last Spring they just brought out the 600 gallon nurse tank full of nitrogen and they put in 150 gallons it at a time. We could have used our sprayer but theirs has about a 40' boom on it and she likes the ground drive.


Weld it, guy that handled plastic tanks of all sizes in the area taught me how to weld plastic with nothing more than a LP or acetylene/oxy torch. More of an art form than technical. You will need the exact same plastic as what you're welding to use as filler. More like brazing actually.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

http://www.doityourself.com/forum/welding-metalworking/164855-plastic-welding-2.html#b


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> How's about this one? 1988 Century. (Can't believe its that old, looks newer)
> Has electronic controls. $3500


I have this sprayer. it has a hydraulic pump rather than the PTO. Gave $100 for mine.

One difference I noticed between mine and the one pictured is that mine has a brace on the seam of the tank. It keeps the pressure off the tank seam and from ballooning when you tighter the straps.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

What is y'all's thoughts on a mist blower sprayer.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

bluefarmer said:


> What is y'all's thoughts on a mist blower sprayer.


Not worth a crap if you have much of any wind....(Boomless nozzle)

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

bluefarmer said:


> What is y'all's thoughts on a mist blower sprayer.


That seems like something used to spray trees? Never heard of one used in hay fields, not sure of any advantages, just disadvantages....


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

bluefarmer said:


> What is y'all's thoughts on a mist blower sprayer.


Can you say drift? Great for fruit trees I guess, but I don't think I would throw round up, 2-4,d or dicamba in it.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Seems the co op's are promoting these boomless nozzle sprayers as "pasture sprayers" to spray for broadleafs in the pasture fields.....even if there is zero wind you will still have drift on a calm morning or evening, like haybaler alluded to.....I guess if you lived where there were not any nearby crops or fruit trees it might be ok but there is just too much potential for waste of chemical if nothing else.....and then there is the thing called "temperature inversion" on a perfectly calm morning or evening. I sure as heck would not use one of these sprayers in a open station tractor.....really a cab could be troublesome if you did not have particulate filters.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Vol said:


> Seems the co op's are promoting these boomless nozzle sprayers as "pasture sprayers" to spray for broadleafs in the pasture fields.....even if there is zero wind you will still have drift on a calm morning or evening, like haybaler alluded to.....I guess if you lived where there were not any nearby crops or fruit trees it might be ok but there is just too much potential for waste of chemical if nothing else.....and then there is the thing called "temperature inversion" on a perfectly calm morning or evening. I sure as heck would not use one of these sprayers in a open station tractor.....really a cab could be troublesome if you did not have particulate filters.
> 
> Regards, Mike


I didn't get a boomless nozzle from his first post.....he seemed to be talking about a nozzle that atomizes the liquid and then is forced with a fan.....that's what I took out of it anyway....they are commonly used for tree farms, can't even imagine why one would want one for row crops or hay production. Boomless nozzles are ok for spraying although I would rather have booms to get even coverage, but anytime you have to spray a liquid a great distance, fighting against gravity, you will have atomization and the aforementioned problems as well.....in short, don't think I would use one is someone gave it to me....


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

You could very well be spot on Dawg.....just had boomless pictured when he inquired about a mist blower sprayer.....still could not imagine using it for anything but fruit....

Regards, Mike


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm talking about. a1mistsprayer.com bigjohnmistsprayer.com


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

bluefarmer said:


> I'm talking about. a1mistsprayer.com bigjohnmistsprayer.com


X4 thanks for the URL.....that's what I thought they were, mostly for mosquito control, hard to reach areas and trees/shrubs.....although, and I take exception, it also states for use in grassland pastures......for the life of me I can't see the benefit.....only the downside for spraying grassland pastures....I don't get it......I also don't thnk I would get it, I would stick to the boom, more precise application it seems....


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

How about this sprayer. What do you think it's worth?
It's a Hardee's in very good condition with low useage
850 gallon. 40' booms. Seller claims he paid 12k. Don't know year.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Not bad sprayers. They use a slip clutch-type mechanism to center the auto breakaway booms. I replaced them quite regularly. I would rather have fixed booms with breakaway end sections instead. The self leveling booms do work well though. He likely did pay that for it. Sure those are not 50' booms?


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

JD3430 said:


> How about this sprayer. What do you think it's worth?
> It's a Hardee's in very good condition with low useage
> 850 gallon. 40' booms. Seller claims he paid 12k. Don't know year.


I like. Is that a PTO driven pump. My only concern would be the 40' boom. The nozzles on the ends wouldn't last 30 minutes here in a pasture. Too much up and down hills and bouncing through low spots to keep a uniform boom height. I have a 28' boom and it gets close to the ground quite often. I'm on a 3 pt hitch though so I can raise it as best I can when needed.

Does it have a foam marker? Is that a dry flow able tank on the side?


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

On the Hardie sprayers the boom height can be raised to about 4 1/2 - 5'.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Nice units....down here it would go for no more than 2.5k at auction....prolly about 2k, lots of pests and weeds down here, consequently a lot of sprayers. Our market is most definitely lower than y'all's on spray equipment....


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

He wants $5,900. 
My goals over winter are 
3rd tractor-budget 30k
500 G pull sprayer- budget 2k
Trade in 4 rotor for 6 rotor Tedder- budget 4k + trade in.

Maybe I should live another season with 4 rotor Tedder and jump on this sprayer, but $5,900 seems like a awful lot. Looks like it would be worth about $4,500.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

JD, believe your on the right road with the sprayer and maybe waiting just a bit on the tedder. Come January, many folks are more conducive to selling at a price more favorable to the buyer in alot of instances.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Vol said:


> JD, believe your on the right road with the sprayer and maybe waiting just a bit on the tedder. Come January, many folks are more conducive to selling at a price more favorable to the buyer in alot of instances.
> 
> Regards, Mike


I agree...I don't buy until jan/feb..... lots of bigger guys have made eq purchases b4 the end of year and that gives them time to get their stuff to auction...


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Yup, you're right. I don't pass up a great deal now, but the best deals are when the cold north winds are blowing and stuffs been sittin a while.


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

We had one kinda like that, and I was glad to see it go out the driveway. Anytime you want ANYTHING that deals with ANYTHING that applies water , you HAVE to go to Hardie, and it's all metric. Our boom was a little different, and that stupid chain and cable unfold for the outer section would break at least 1 per year, and if both sides broke at the same time...... more than double trouble. Last thing we had to work on was the platform/frame, as it was breaking. I would at least double what you have budgeted for the sprayer, cause you want a good one, and not a Hardie. Tandem axles like that one will do a good job of beating up your crop - you want to have a big single tire.

Rodney


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Rodney R said:


> We had one kinda like that, and I was glad to see it go out the driveway. Anytime you want ANYTHING that deals with ANYTHING that applies water , you HAVE to go to Hardie, and it's all metric. Our boom was a little different, and that stupid chain and cable unfold for the outer section would break at least 1 per year, and if both sides broke at the same time...... more than double trouble. Last thing we had to work on was the platform/frame, as it was breaking. I would at least double what you have budgeted for the sprayer, cause you want a good one, and not a Hardie. Tandem axles like that one will do a good job of beating up your crop - you want to have a big single tire.
> 
> Rodney


Thanks for the advice. So you're saying buy a Hardie, but not THAT Hardie?


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Look at these. I've had one in 3 pt mount for about 10 years now. Very well built.

They even have prices listed for the equipment and the different options.

http://www.reddick.cc/a2_2.htm


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

No, I would stay away from Hardie - I would look for something that has nozzles and such that you can get anywhere that they sell sprayer stuff. I would try to find a Crop care one, as they seem to be pretty good. Keep in mind that sprayers are a tool that will have a payback in less then 10 years, so it pays to buy a good one and use it often. Are you planning on putting any liquid N out with the sprayer? Liquid N likes to eat metal, and for that reason I would tend to have booms that unfold with cylinders and/or some sort of solid device (a rod, tube, plate steel, etc.). What do they get to apply stuff in your area, is it in the teens ($$) per acre? You know that you usually pay a premium for spray materials from a spray outfit when they apply it? Our neighbor decided that he would get a sprayer when he paid about $100/ton higher on his liquid N for corn, and about double for the Lumax that he was using. Between the higher prices for chemicals, the timing and convenience factor, a good sprayer is very hard to not justify if you have any acreage at all.

Rodney


----------



## cmd (Oct 26, 2012)

Rodney R said:


> No, I would stay away from Hardie - I would look for something that has nozzles and such that you can get anywhere that they sell sprayer stuff. I would try to find a Crop care one, as they seem to be pretty good. Keep in mind that sprayers are a tool that will have a payback in less then 10 years, so it pays to buy a good one and use it often. Are you planning on putting any liquid N out with the sprayer? Liquid N likes to eat metal, and for that reason I would tend to have booms that unfold with cylinders and/or some sort of solid device (a rod, tube, plate steel, etc.). What do they get to apply stuff in your area, is it in the teens ($$) per acre? You know that you usually pay a premium for spray materials from a spray outfit when they apply it? Our neighbor decided that he would get a sprayer when he paid about $100/ton higher on his liquid N for corn, and about double for the Lumax that he was using. Between the higher prices for chemicals, the timing and convenience factor, a good sprayer is very hard to not justify if you have any acreage at all.
> 
> Rodney


I agree, buy a sprayer that is just off the shelf component built. If you break something frame/boom a welding shop can bail you out. After that all the spray parts are easy. Like mentioned about the Hardie some have wierd nozzle mounts and so on, you want one with common parts.

I'm paying 9-10 bucks an acre for spraying with modern trucks/prowler with GPS and a crop consultant. I have priced the chemical separate from other suppliers and they are right there on price if not cheaper and are prompt with good operators. I'm going to keep paying them rather than mess with a sprayer for that price. Even if you do your own you should probably have some consultant coming around to keep you on track. There are new bugs, diseases and chemicals coming along often enough that it pays to have experienced guidance. Some day I might own a sprayer but not as long as I can do it this way. Also gives me more time to tend to other business.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Don't have enough $ for new sprayer.

Here's another used one nearby me. Century 300


----------



## cmd (Oct 26, 2012)

I don't see where you posted how many acres your trying to do. If I'm not mistaken you have another business so you need efficiency and that last one you posted is not it if your doing many acres at all. Do you get lancaster farming? Good place to shop, and even craigslist via searchtempest or similar site.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

150
I agree, that ones not the answer, but it is cheap!!


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

Good point that another poster brought up - how many acres do you want to cover? What do you want to apply? We apply everything, but many guys don't have the time and or machinery to do that. Either way you get what you pay for - a cheap sprayer has a pretty good chance of being junk, with a capital J. Don't keep looking at junk. There are lost of good used sprayers out there for $5k. A cheap one won't have the things on it that will make you want to use it, or they won't work, and either way it'll cost you money. From your other post, it would be more important (to me) to get a good sprayer and let the tractor sit a year or two. I think the sprayer has the ability to save you more money than the tractor will make you.

Rodney


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I agree completely with Rodney. I had first hand experience with a junk sprayer this year....bought it because I had to have one and it was here local. I did not know anything about what I need or want in a sprayer when I bought it. It was a 3 point hitch 25 foot boom 200 gallon.

Number one problem was it seemed like all I got done was making trips up and down the road to fill that tank.
2. I could not use it to spray my wheat with fungicide because the booms were at a fixed height which was too low for certain things. 
3. Making too many tracks because of the booms not being wide enough.
4. No foam markers or GPS.....way too much overlap to ensure I covered the field.
5. Hated the 3 point hitch. 
6. This is the most important one of all in my opinion.....way too much exposure to the chemical due to it being a piece of junk. It constantly leaked and I was all the time ending up in the field with a tank of chemicals and it would start leaking and I got the stuff on me having to fix it.

All of this lead up to me hating spraying with a passion and putting it off until it was too late and I lost money and crop because of it. I am now taking the tank and hoses to the dump and the frame to the scrapyard....this is where it belongs. In my opinion a good safe sprayer is a must.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

FarmerCline said:


> I agree completely with Rodney. I had first hand experience with a junk sprayer this year....bought it because I had to have one and it was here local. I did not know anything about what I need or want in a sprayer when I bought it. It was a 3 point hitch 25 foot boom 200 gallon.
> Number one problem was it seemed like all I got done was making trips up and down the road to fill that tank.
> 2. I could not use it to spray my wheat with fungicide because the booms were at a fixed height which was too low for certain things.
> 3. Making too many tracks because of the booms not being wide enough.
> ...


Sounds exactly what I went through the last 2 years. 
Damn if I can find a decent sprayer. They're all junk or way over 5k.


----------



## cmd (Oct 26, 2012)

FarmerCline said:


> I agree completely with Rodney. I had first hand experience with a junk sprayer this year....bought it because I had to have one and it was here local. I did not know anything about what I need or want in a sprayer when I bought it. It was a 3 point hitch 25 foot boom 200 gallon.
> 
> Number one problem was it seemed like all I got done was making trips up and down the road to fill that tank.
> 2. I could not use it to spray my wheat with fungicide because the booms were at a fixed height which was too low for certain things.
> ...


So given the option of having it done custom or what you did, which one would have come out money ahead with you happier. It's definately one of those things you need to save your pennies to get something nice.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I found I go better results when I did my own spraying than when I let the local guys do it.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Lots of good input here I believe everyone understands you can tinker with hay equipment and have a ball but not the sprayer .


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Lots of Hardie sprayers in Ohio under 5k.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Heck get one like this with 120' booms.

http://www.fastline.com/v100/2011-John-Deere-4940-ROEDER-IMPLEMENT-CO,-INC-HOPKINSVILLE-KY-equipment-detail-cda89ea6-167c-4047-995e-1a41ff18aaae.aspx


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> I found I go better results when I did my own spraying than when I let the local guys do it.


Yup, we've found that to be true with fertilizer spreading as well. Other people seem to think a few ruts here and there is perfectly acceptable.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

swmnhay said:


> Heck get one like this with 120' booms.http://www.fastline.com/v100/2011-John-Deere-4940-ROEDER-IMPLEMENT-CO,-INC-HOPKINSVILLE-KY-equipment-detail-cda89ea6-167c-4047-995e-1a41ff18aaae.aspx


All I gotta do is sell the house and I'm in!!! Lol


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

JD3430 said:


> All I gotta do is sell the house and I'm in!!! Lol


Siriously I think you could find a 500 gal sprayer with 40' booms here for 2500-4000 maybe even less at a auction..Lots are sitting full of them.Everyone here wants larger ones.60-120' booms.1000-1600 gal.Tall tires some even have duals.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

cmd said:


> So given the option of having it done custom or what you did, which one would have come out money ahead with you happier. It's definately one of those things you need to save your pennies to get something nice.


 I would have for sure been better off hiring it done than going through what I did. The problem is there is no place around here that does custom spraying or pretty much any custom work at all. I can't even find anyone to combine my soybeans.


----------



## cmd (Oct 26, 2012)

FarmerCline said:


> I would have for sure been better off hiring it done than going through what I did. The problem is there is no place around here that does custom spraying or pretty much any custom work at all. I can't even find anyone to combine my soybeans.


I know areas like this exist, I don't know about where you are but one area I'm familiar with--- all the farming infrastructure is gone. If you want to farm there you need your own semis because the closest mill isn't close, own combine, etc. but the rent is dirt cheap because of it.


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

Every so often we forget our bad experiences and have a local outfit spray an oddball field - like if we have only a few acres in a certain crop, and we just don't have the time to clean the sprayer, change nozzles, buy chemicals which we will use less than half, etc, etc..... Almost every time we end up regretting our decision. I can remember that we saw a sprayer truck going back and forth when it was obviously too wet, grass that was killed, and weeds that were not. This past year they wanted to spray our wheat - their 100 ft boom would have been nice, but our 60 ft worked just as well especially knowing that we would save several thousand $$$ in the process. Yes we had more wheel tracks, but timing was really critical.

Rodney


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

Just for the heck of it, it did a search on tractor house for sprayers, and a Miller 1000 came up at messick's. I know that $8,900 is out of your price range, but you should give jay gainer a call there and see what they have coming in, or what can be found - a lot of times stuff is for sale and it never hits the dealer lots.

Rodney

On edit, I did another search in PA, MD, and OH, and found a big wheel in OH for 7k with a 1000 gallon tank (you don't have to make it full), and a 60ft boom. That was at JD in London. I did see some others that were 500 gallon for 4,500+. I did see a lot of Hardi in OH...... Gee, I wonder why everybody is getting rid of them????


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

Been following this topic with interest, lots of good advice, but here goes with my 2cents wrth and some will say it is not worth even that!

1 work out your priorities and budget,

2 get the biggest tank you can and can manage, no good having a 1500 gallon tank if your tractor can only safely manage 500 in your terrain,

3 make sure the wheels and suspension can safely handle a full tank in your terrain. I would never have a single axle boomspray again unless it was on at least a 28 inch diameter rims with tractor style tyres, too much ground pressure with small singles so when the tank is full it is easy to bog in soft ground.

I have high flotation tandem wheels (16 inch rims) with rocker suspension. It floats better than the tractor on soft ground. The larger the diameter the wheel, the less the rolling resistance, and the bigger the footprint for flotation, so tractor style tyres are good.

4 Try and match the axle width to your tractor track width, ie your spray wheels run in the same track as your tractor makes and do not have tyres wider than your tractor. No point in crushing more crop than you have to. If each tyre track is 18 inches wide and you have a 60 foot boom, 5% of your crop is crushed, there is some recovery in the wheel tracks so net crop losses are in the order of 3%.

You are of course saving more than 3% by the application of your spray to reduce weeds/pests.

5 get stainless steel spray lines if you can, they last better than plastic/rubber lines

6 get dripless nozzles with changeable nozzles and preferrably with screen filters finer than the nozzle fitted to each nozzle. Even if you have in-line filtration the end nozzles on each boom seem to find every piece of junk there is going.

7Metal parts like chassis and booms should be powder coated and painted or galvanised. galvanised boom sections are very serviceable

any wire ropes should be galvanised .

8 ensure the pump is bigger in capacity than the biggest demand yu will put on the boom. Remember flow rate drops very rapidly as pressure rises. Most pumps are rated as max flow rate but at zero head (Pressure), if available many pumps have a graph of performance with flow rates and head on different axes

9 stay away from liquid nitrogen for your main sprayer, flexi-N and the like is very corrosive, buy a cheapie for nitrogen and change it often. Flexi_N has almost zero surface tension and it will find every potential leak (it will penetrate even the smallest break in a seal) and will spread across every surface. ie it will not suck into itself and ball up like water does, that is the effect of zero surface tension.

10 make sure you can introduce flushing material with ease and that can open the ends of lines to flush after use

11 make sure all valves, solenoids and switches are easily accessed and can be replaced without demolishing the unit.

12 boom height should be readily adjustable at least wind up and down but hydraulics would be nice. Same too for folding but wind up lift and lower can be easily converted to hydraulics.

13go for the toys, basic monitor for spray rates, better a controller for your spray rates and I am now convinced at least a centre-line GPS,but the GPS is an add on rather than a blob marker. I am convinced by contributors to this forum it will over time save marker foam, maintenance and chemical.

14 then you can get to the mundane stuff, no corrosion, cracks etc to frame, tank, tyres, lines, suspension etc

If you can manage with the tedder or tractors you have then grow the budget on your sprayer, there is huge potential for losses from under/ over or late spraying. I am not a fan of custom spraying, because timing is often critical to get maximum effect and benefit from spraying. Got your own gear and you are master of your own destiny, ie you cannot blame someone else!

The options are almost endless but you will need to make a decision based on the best assessment you can do of your needs and see what is in your financial reach


----------

